

Ask HN: Got new hardware. Want to run vm's. What shim should I use? - siculars

Hi All,<p>I just got some brand spanking new HP hardware. Was wondering what the community would suggest I use if I want to run linux virtual machines. Which hypervisor/shim whatever should I use? I may pay Citrix or VMware in the future but am looking for something to run now on this machine for development purposes.<p>Links and war stories please. Thank you!
======
mryan
I like VMWare's (free) ESXi. It is lacking some of the higher end features,
but I find it great for running dev machines.

[http://www.vmware.com/products/vsphere-
hypervisor/overview.h...](http://www.vmware.com/products/vsphere-
hypervisor/overview.html)

------
jpluscplusm
KVM gets my vote. It's both free and Free; I personally prefer it to Xen.

------
bobf
lxc is great for something lightweight that is built into the kernel now. If
you need something heavier or with more advanced features, use KVM or Xen.

